# Which Stereo does not require dash mods?



## mbergin (Jun 19, 2012)

Does anyone have any suggestions what stereo I can install in my 69 GTO without having to cut the dash to trim? I'm looking for one with an iPod input. Every one I've researched requires a dash or trim modification, mostly requiring removal of the metal bar or trim across the middle of the opening. I purchased the kick plates with the speakers installed from Ames and was wondering what would be a good set of rear speakers to install. Would these be a 6' x9' speaker?
Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Mike


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Check out this thread for ideas.....

http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/website-fm-radio-upgrade-39710/


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Ames sells one for 299.00, no dash mod and has aux input.


----------



## KingJacobo (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of our generation cars have 6x9 rears, often times 4x10s up front. Take a tape measure and double check to be sure. The rears are a lot easier to access than most modern speakers!


----------



## mbergin (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks 68 and Flambeau. I'm going to go for the one at performance years. It has an ipod hookup and does not require any modification for $300. Appreciate the help. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

mbergin said:


> Thanks 68 and Flambeau. I'm going to go for the one at performance years. It has an ipod hookup and does not require any modification for $300. Appreciate the help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


That's the one I'm running in the Beast. It fits as advertised. Accessing all the functions on it requires using the included remote, as not all of the functions are available via the knobs (at least not that I've been able to figure out). If sound quality is really important to you, then I recommend that you plan now to add supplemental amplification behind it, sub woofers, etc. I didn't do that with mine, I'm running just the PY unit. I installed mine with twin 6x9's in the rear shelf, and replacement kick panels with built in speakers. All my speakers are what I'd consider good quality - not "bargain basement". It souinds "ok", but isn't really up to the level that the rest of the car is. It doesn't bother me (yet) because I'm still not tired of listening to the engne 

Bear


----------



## mbergin (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks Bear. Do you know if the radio from PY has a remote turn on lead for an amplifier? The amp I'm looking at will only power up with that lead. Thanks again. Much appreciated. BTW...love the beast. Well done!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

